# .325 pitch ripping chain



## wavefreak (Apr 25, 2009)

Bailey's just sent me an email saying they don't carry .325 pitch ripping chain anymore because it doesn't work any better than regular chain.

What say you?


----------



## BobL (Apr 25, 2009)

I disagree, but I buy rolls of regular 3/8, and convert what I need - when I need to


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm.

Look up some of my posts on .325. It's all I use on my bars 42" and shorter. 

Smaller kerf, less sawdust, less fuel, faster cutting...

Where are they getting their info?


That said I have never bought .325 "ripping" chain off the shelf. I get semi-chisel and grind it back to ripping specs a little at a time.


----------



## wavefreak (Apr 27, 2009)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Look up some of my posts on .325. It's all I use on my bars 42" and shorter.
> 
> ...




Don't really know where they're getting their info. I emailed them asking if I needed a different bar to run ripping chain and they said they don't carry it anymore.

I'm new to this so I'm not sure how successful I would me grinding it myself. My father in law has sharpened chains for decades. Maybe he would know how to do it. Is there a thread on grinding yourself?


----------



## wavefreak (Apr 27, 2009)

I found .325 50 gauge ripping chain on Granberg's site. $6.95/ foot.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 27, 2009)

I use .325 63ga from Stens (former GB America) which was actually a re-tagged Carlton chain. It's been so long since I've had to buy any I'm not sure they even carry it anymore.


----------



## wavefreak (Apr 27, 2009)

6.95/foot seems a bit expensive, but I'm thinking at this stage in the game that grinding my own ripping chain is just a complication. I have plenty to learn just handling the tools and stuff. Oregon does make a .325 pitch ripping chain. I found a part number on their site but I haven't found an online dealer yet.


So I gotta ask, what kind of tree is that in your sig? That is one massive twig. Did you build anything out of it?


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 28, 2009)

Aggie, what saw(s) are you running the .325 on? Must be the 880, because I tried .325 full-comp on my 395XP on the 33" bar in ~22" D. Fir, and it was a complete dog, bogged the saw engine down way too easily. And that was even brand-new full chisel chain, not filed back for milling. This is using a 9-pin sprocket. I've been told an 8-pin is impossible to make due to the diameter of the clutch drum's splines. I did run .325 9-pin on a 20" bar on my 288XP last week, and boy did that throw some chips! It was actually a bit too aggressive and I ended up having to hold it back slightly instead of push it.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm running it on the 084. I can't remember which exactly but I am running a 10 or 11 pin. Chain speed is the key.


----------



## MR4WD (Apr 28, 2009)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I'm running it on the 084. I can't remember which exactly but I am running a 10 or 11 pin. Chain speed is the key.



Full comp? At what top plate angle? Chisel or semi? Any problems oiling with such a high speed?

Never would have thought to run .325 on a big powerhead long bar set up, but I guess it makes sense on an 10 or 11 pin.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 29, 2009)

Full comp. 10-15 deg on the to plate. No oiling issues but I'm using an axillary oiler.

Only problem to be aware of is stretch. As it breaks in it will stretch more that what you are used (more joints = more stretch) to but as long you don't abuse it and keep it sharp will hold up. I tried it once on a 60" bar and that was too much for the chain. 42" works good for me. Fast and smooth.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 29, 2009)

Something to try on the 090 perhaps, but it definitely didn't work well on my 395 last year. I'll have to try it again sometime. Actually I'd like to try a 10-pin 3/8 sprocket on my 090. They're just so stinkin' expensive!


----------

